# Danube Swabian



## RodrigoB

Alguien sabe quienes son estas clases de personas?

Does anybody knows who are this kind of angent people?


----------



## Fernando

Suabia es una región de Alemania (¿Austria?), así que asumo que es un suabo de alguna región que linda con el Danubio.


----------



## Agnès E.

May I kindly recommend you to search in google, where there are thousands of explanations?

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=suabia&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=


----------



## RodrigoB

Thank you very much


----------



## nic456

Che,

sí, se trata de una región alemana, del sudoeste, pero esta gente son alemanes que emigraron a Croacia, Serbia y Hungría/Romania en los ss. XVII/XVIII para poblar los territorios cedidos por los turcos. (1683 último asedio de Viena.)


----------



## RodrigoB

thak you nic476, that explain a lot, it is very helpfull


----------

